# Polibrille



## Kringel (6. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit FF Kollegen,

was tragt ihr für eine Brille auf der Nase während ihr bis zur Hüfte im Wasser steht euch "einen abwedelt" und den Slamoniden und anderen Fischen nachstellt?

Zur Zeit bin ich mit der hier unterwegs:
http://www.aos.cc/live/catalog/smith-optics-forum-polbrille-kupfer-p-4877-l-2.html

...allerdings ist mir ein Bügel gebrochen und ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen!

Was sind eure Empfehlungen? Gerne auch etwas günstiger, da ich noch paar mehr Sachen brauche für diese Saison!

MFG


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Meine sieht genau so auf wie die in dem Link, ist von Sänger und hat mich beim Händler 15,-€ gekostet.

Unterschiede in der Polarisationswirkung im Vergleich zu teureren Gläsern soll es nach Aussage meines Händlers nicht geben.

Sie erfüllt auf jeden Fall ihren Zweck. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## AlBundy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Moin...

...ich habe GLAUBE ICH ein Modell von ORVIS...hab jetzt nich die Lust in'n Keller zu laufen...
Gekostet hatte SIE damals glaub' ich so was um die 80,- €...
SIE ist auch so in einem leichten Braunton von den Gläsern...

...bin sehr zufrieden mit der Optik, obwohl das Kunststoffgestell auch schon einen Riss hat...

Aber WO?... gibt es noch Qualität wie früher?...
...

Beste Grüße, Alex


----------



## Kringel (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Hej Jungs,

ein Link oder so würde mir da weiterhelfen!

MFG


----------



## AlBundy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Jung,

...kann ich dir nicht nachreichen, da ich die Brille im Fly-Fachgeschäft mit Beratung gekauft habe.
Das wäre auch ein guter Tipp...auch wenn vieles online weniger kostet...

...Beratung, Testen ...schnacken...immer mehr unbezahlbar...#h


----------



## antonio (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

zu beraten ist eigentlich bei ner polbrille nichts großartiges.
aber was eben wichtig ist, ist die paßgenauigkeit des gestells zur eigenen birne.

antonio


----------



## Kami (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

http://www.germantackle.de/Shimano-Polbrille-Technium

Die trage ich, bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## Kringel (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Wo ich das gerade sehe...
Was für Gläser bevorzugt ihr?

Ich würde Kupfer-farbende Gläser bevorzugen aufgrund der anpassungsfähigkeit an jede witterungslage.


----------



## Angelkiste (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Fische seit Winter eine Costa Del mar "Permit" Polbrille...
Vom Preis her was höher angesiedelt, doch sind die Gläser es auch wert! Habe das Modell mit den 580P Linsen.
http://www.costadelmar.com/shop/sunglasses/#permit
Würde als Alternative zu keiner Brille von Schimano mehr greifen. Habe den direkten Vergleich erlebt, und nun die Klarsicht gewonnen.
Bevorzuge dabei eine bräunliche Färbung, schützt vor Sonne und hellt auf sobald es bewölkt ist.
TOOOOPPPP!!!
Hatte sie in der Zwischenzeit an heimischen Gewässern und in Florida zum FLIFI in Gebrauch, spart nicht am falschen Ende. Ist eine echte Entlastung und Entspannung für die Augen.

Ein Bügel kann natürlich immer mal brechen, solltest du bei Smith gegen einen geringen Aufpreis aber neu bekommen.


----------



## BigEarn (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*



Angelkiste schrieb:


> Fische seit Winter eine Costa Del mar "Permit" Polbrille...
> Vom Preis her was höher angesiedelt, doch sind die Gläser es auch wert! Habe das Modell mit den 580P Linsen.
> http://www.costadelmar.com/shop/sunglasses/#permit
> Würde als Alternative zu keiner Brille von Schimano mehr greifen. Habe den direkten Vergleich erlebt, und nun die Klarsicht gewonnen.
> ...



Hast Du die Brille mit Sehstärke oder mit "normalen" Gläsern? Falls mit Sehstärke, darf man fragen, was sowas ungefähr kostet?


----------



## troutkiller (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Hallöchen miteinander... 

Hier: 
http://www.hamm-flyfishing.de/katalog/Zubehoer.pdf

etwas scrollen 

Gruss & TL 
Frank :vik:


----------



## troutkiller (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Hast Du die Brille mit Sehstärke oder mit "normalen" Gläsern? Falls mit Sehstärke, darf man fragen, was sowas ungefähr kostet?


 

Schau mal Hier : http://www.flyfishingeurope-shop.de...=Kat&suchkatalog=1025095201&katalogname=Rogue Bifocal Freestone Brown OUTLET&preisab=0&preisbis=999999&shop=


----------



## Angelkiste (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

@ big earn...
Sorry, habe keine mit Sehstärke ...


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Hast Du die Brille mit Sehstärke oder mit "normalen" Gläsern? Falls mit Sehstärke, darf man fragen, was sowas ungefähr kostet?



da wirst du beim optiker deines vertrauens nachfragen müssen.
wie gesagt der polfilter an sich kostet nicht die welt.
die gläser(art,qualität, material usw) sowie das gestell machen dann den preis.

antonio


----------



## Flifi97 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Ich trage eine von Abu Garcia. Hat etwas reduziert um die 20 € gekostet. Bin sehr zufrieden. Gibt es bei Askari.


----------



## Kretzer83 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Zwar nicht beim "Rute wedeln" sondern beim Spinfischenim Einsatz, eine aus dem *Aldi für ca. 6€. *

Hab die im Labor mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen, hat einen guten Extinktionskoeffizient, sitzt gut, sieht gut aus und ist leicht.
Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich keine Aussagen machen, aber das liegt ja in der Regel am Benutzer.

Also ich kann die weiterempfehlen, steht halt nicht FOX oder so drauf /


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Hab die von Aldi auch, ist nen super Teil:k da kann meine Jenzibrille nicht mithalten. Ich bin total zufrieden und bei dem Preis ists auch nicht so schlimm wenn sie mal runter fällt, oder sonst irgendwie nen Abgang macht.


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Was kann eine Polbrille was eine normale Sonnenbrille nicht kann ???


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Die Wasserspiegelung zu einem gewissen Teil wegnehmen, sodas man die Fische besser sieht.


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Was kann eine Polbrille was eine normale Sonnenbrille nicht kann ???



sie filtert die horizontalen lichtwellen heraus.

antonio


----------



## ehrwien (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

ich mache mir immer einen Spaß daraus und neige mit aufgesetzter Polbrille den Kopf, um in bestimmten Augenblicken den Unterschied zu sehen... und was soll ich sagen: es funktioniert wirklich


----------



## rudli (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Unterschiede in der Polarisationswirkung im Vergleich zu teureren Gläsern soll es nach Aussage meines Händlers nicht geben.


 

Da leg ich doch mal ein VETO ein. Polfilter is nicht gleich Polfilter. Es gibt riesen Unterschiede in der Qualität der Filter und auch die Farbe spielt eine RIESEN Rolle.

Je dunkler eine Polbrille, desto mehr Licht (SONNE) wird benötigt. Je Heller (GELB), desto weniger Licht. Die letztere bevorzuge ich, da Salmoniden eher in der Dämmerung aktiv sind. Ich selber habe eine Polbrille der Firma Aqua mit richtigen Gläsern und Metallgestell, was man sich zurecht biegen kann. Lederklappen an der Seite, machen das Sehen Genial und ich als Brillenträger kann dieses Modell über die normale Brille schieben. Polbrillen mit Sehstärke sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu TEUER!!! Und die Sehstärke verändert sich.

Meine Brille kostet im Handel ca 130 EUS und ich kann jedem diese nur empfehlen.

Dieser Tackledealer http://www.angelsachse.de vertreibt diese.

PS.: Ohne Pol gehe ich nicht mehr ans Wasser


----------



## ehrwien (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

die Färbung der Sonnenbrille hat aber doch nichts mit dem Polfilter zu tun?


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*



rudli schrieb:


> Da leg ich doch mal ein VETO ein. Polfilter is nicht gleich Polfilter. Es gibt riesen Unterschiede in der Qualität der Filter und auch die Farbe spielt eine RIESEN Rolle.
> 
> Je dunkler eine Polbrille, desto mehr Licht (SONNE) wird benötigt. Je Heller (GELB), desto weniger Licht. Die letztere bevorzuge ich, da Salmoniden eher in der Dämmerung aktiv sind. Ich selber habe eine Polbrille der Firma Aqua mit richtigen Gläsern und Metallgestell, was man sich zurecht biegen kann. Lederklappen an der Seite, machen das Sehen Genial und ich als Brillenträger kann dieses Modell über die normale Brille schieben. Polbrillen mit Sehstärke sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu TEUER!!! Und die Sehstärke verändert sich.
> 
> ...




Das ist alles schön und gut, hat aber mit der Polarisationswirkung nichts zu tun.

Mit einer normalen dunklen Sonnenbrille sehe ich in der Dämmerung auch schlechter als mit einer hellen.

Es geht hier aber um den Entspiegelungsefekt. Und darin unterscheidet sich eine teure von einer billigen nicht.


----------



## rudli (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*



ehrwien schrieb:


> die Färbung der Sonnenbrille hat aber doch nichts mit dem Polfilter zu tun?


 
Nein hat es nicht, aber das GESAMT zählt und somit auch die Farbe. 



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Das ist alles schön und gut, hat aber mit der Polarisationswirkung nichts zu tun.
> .


 
Auch für Dich, Was nützt eine gute Brille, wenn man wegen der DUNKLEN Gläser nichts sieht. Setzt voraus, man fischt in der D#ämmerung vorrangig. So wie ich das auch geschrieben habe.




Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Mit einer normalen dunklen Sonnenbrille sehe ich in der Dämmerung auch schlechter als mit einer hellen.


 
Ich glaube, dass weiss jeder. Aber vielen Dank für die Aufklärung :vik:



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber um den Entspiegelungsefekt. Und darin unterscheidet sich eine teure von einer billigen nicht.


 
Polfilter ist nicht gleich Polfilter. Billigere Brillen haben meist, nicht immer, eine mindere Qualität
Aber jeder entscheidet selber, oder?


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*



rudli schrieb:


> Nein hat es nicht, aber das GESAMT zählt und somit auch die Farbe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doch filter ist gleich filter.
die qualitätsunterschiede sind lediglich im material und art der gläser und des gestells zu finden.
mal übertrieben gesagt, ich kann dir ein milchglas mit polfilter versehen und ein "normales" glas. womit wirst du besser sehen?
der polfilter ist aber bei beiden gleich, also auch die polarisation, nur beim milchglas wirds eben schwierig was zu sehen.



antonio


----------



## Maquard (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Da muss ich dann aber mal ehrlich fragen, was kostet dann bitte bei manchen Herstellern bis zu 270,-€ an einer Polbrille!?

Weil da kann es nicht nur das Gestell sein und oder der Herstellername der den Preis ausmacht, geschweigedenn rechtfertigt!


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*



Maquard schrieb:


> Da muss ich dann aber mal ehrlich fragen, was kostet dann bitte bei manchen Herstellern bis zu 270,-€ an einer Polbrille!?
> 
> Weil da kann es nicht nur das Gestell sein und oder der Herstellername der den Preis ausmacht, geschweigedenn rechtfertigt!



dann kannst du genauso fragen, warum kostet manche normale brille das entsprechende geld.
wenn du nen guten bekannten hast aus der branche dann frag den mal was da alles so möglich ist mit dem preis. du wirst staunen, was es für preisunterschiede sogar bei ein und denselben gläsern als beispiel gibt.

antonio


----------



## Maquard (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Joa, aber ich habe entsprechend immer in irgendeiner Form einen unterschied, den ich auf die eine oder andere weise auch wahrnehmen kann!


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

wo hast du denn den unterschied wenn ein und das selbe glas sogar beim gleichen optiker für horrende preisunterschiede verkauft wird?

und nicht anders ists bei polbrillen aus dem angelladen.
der eine läßt sich die marke bezahlen, der andere übertreibt und und und.
wobei ich nicht sagen will, daß einige preise nicht gerechtfertigt sind.
aber so lange eben gekauft wird zu dem preis wird sich da nichts ändern.

antonio


----------



## Kretzer83 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

es geibt eben viele andere und weit aus teurere Kriterien als den Polarisationseffekt, z.B. Gestell, Entspiegelung, Material, Name, Stückzahl, usw...


Wobei ich, nachdem hier diskutiert wurde, meine (Aldi)-Brille nochmals  getestet habe, zwar nicht quantitativ, aber rein vom Betrachten sieht  man, dass sie mit einer Polarisationsfolie wie hier im Labor, oder einem  einem Glan-Thompson-Prisma nicht mithalten kann.
Es kommt auch ein guter Teil des Lichtes durch, dass sei eigentlich rausfiltern sollte. 
Wie das bei teuren Brillen ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Kann gut sein, dass die alle die gleiche Folie benutzen.


Ein kleiner Tip wie ihr die Polarisationsfähigkeit (den  Auslöschungsfaktor) eurer Brille untersuchen könnt: Einfach in einen LCD  Bildschirm schauen, Brille so lange drehen bis das Minimum erreicht  ist (normalerweise 45% zum Bildschirm). Je weniger Licht dann durchkommt, desto besser.


Eine Polbrille, macht die Umgebung übrigens immer dunkler, da ein Teil des Lichtes ja absorbiert wurde. Die Intensität veringert sich auf einen Faktor von 0,5 (wenn das Licht vorher nicht polarisiert war)


----------



## volker1960 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Hallo zusammen,

also die Polarisation ist nicht immer gleich. Im Angelurlaub hat uns ein fischender Optiker dies vorgeführt indem er jeweils bei meinem Kumpel und mir ein Glas entfernte und mit dem verbliebenen abdeckte und um 90° verdrehte. Bei mir war der Ausschnitt schwarz beim Kumpel vielleicht 30% dunkler... Sein Tipp: Mit zwei gleichen Brillen beim Kauf obigen Versuch durchführen. Dann sieht man den Effekt.

Viele Grüße,
Volker#h


----------



## rudli (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*



volker1960 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also die Polarisation ist nicht immer gleich. Im Angelurlaub hat uns ein fischender Optiker dies vorgeführt indem er jeweils bei meinem Kumpel und mir ein Glas entfernte und mit dem verbliebenen abdeckte und um 90° verdrehte. Bei mir war der Ausschnitt schwarz beim Kumpel vielleicht 30% dunkler... Sein Tipp: Mit zwei gleichen Brillen beim Kauf obigen Versuch durchführen. Dann sieht man den Effekt.
> 
> ...


 
GENAUSO ISSES. :m

Zu den Preisen: Also ich habe bei meiner damals auch geschluckt, aber die Quali überzeugt. 270 Öcken ne da würde ich nicht mehr mitmachen. Irgendwo habe ich GRENZEN :vik:


----------



## Angelkiste (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Hmmm, naja!

Merke bei meiner Costa Brille im Gegensatz zu meiner vorigen 30€ und 20€ Schimanopolbrille aber gehörige Unterschiede...
Mein Kumpel machte gleiche Erfahrung mit seiner Costa und Smithbrille.
Ein viel entspannteres Fischen, aber vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich viel draussen bin und nun  mein 2.Mal in tropischen Gefilden unterwegs war.

Ist halt auch immer die Frage, was man ausgeben möchte...ist bei den Ruten doch das gleiche...


----------



## k1ng (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Ich habe mir eine der Marke Maui Jim anfertigen lassen

http://youtu.be/waae4hut8Xk

Da ich stärke habe, war die Brille leider nicht ganz Billig

Bin sehr sehr zufrieden mit der Brille


----------



## Maquard (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Nunja wobei ich selbst auch Brillenträger mir nie ne Polbrille mit Stärke machen lassen würde...

Kontaktlinsen dazu und feddisch. 

Sind auch günstiger "auszutauschen" bei Stärkewechsel.


----------



## k1ng (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Ja, hast recht
Hab knapp 600 Euro bezahlt, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix ;-)


----------



## Maquard (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Sch**** die Wand an!

Und ich fühle mich schon schlecht das ich 100,-€ für ne Polbrille ausgegeben habe...


----------



## Rxbinhx (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Hallo zusammen

hat jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit der Fox Series 300 ?
Mein Händler hat diese gerade im Angebot und ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir die Brille zulegen soll...


MfG Robinho


----------



## Bronni (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Polibrille*

Hi,
        ich habe mir gerade eine Polbrille, in meiner Sehstärke und voll entspiegelten Gläsern  bei Fielmann bestellt. Das Gestell ist ein 0€ Gestell und die Gläser sind zZ im Angebot. Das Ganze kostet 132,50 €. Ich hoffe, dass die Brille noch vor meinem Schweden-Urlaub fertig wird. Sollte dies der Fall sein, werde ich nach meinem Urlaub berichten.
  Bis dann
  Bronni


----------

